# Megan's Wedding- Sneeks



## bennielou (Feb 24, 2010)

This is part one of three. There are simply too many sneeks on this one. CC always appreciated:


1. Megan opening a roll of film. She's a photographer, and this is the first roll of film she took of Pete






2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.





4. 





5.





6.





7.





8.






9.





10.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 24, 2010)

11.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## bennielou (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## jvillaire (Feb 25, 2010)

I love the wedding party on the construction site. I love seeing photos where you would expect anyone to be on their wedding day.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 25, 2010)

Me too!  Actually this was just outside their wedding venue, and it was really cool.

Poor things were frozen though!  It was like 20 degrees and the girls just couldn't take it, so this was done in like 5 seconds.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 25, 2010)

Kudos, I can't imagine photographing a wedding - let along a wedding of a photographer


----------



## bennielou (Feb 26, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> Kudos, I can't imagine photographing a wedding - let along a wedding of a photographer


 
I know, right?  And guess who a ton of the guests were?  Other photographers.   I think every photographer from Knoxville was there.   I mean there were huge L lenses as far as the eye could see, and everyone is positioning to get the best shot!  People were toting in bags of gear. 

They were all really cool though.  As pros they all really respected our space and the job we had to do.  They got their shots, but didn't impede us at all.

Nicest bunch of folks ever.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, here are a few more:











I have no idea what he's looking at but I thought it was funny


----------



## bennielou (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, Megan uses this little guy to sneak booze into places it's not allowed in.....
















So Pete says right before the garter, "Real Men use tools".  So he did.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 26, 2010)

And they had an artist there for the quests...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 26, 2010)

bennielou said:


> 11



Really odd spot for wedding photos.. a construction site? was there a reason for this.. or just something different>? 
Different though.. im loving it! Looks like it was a very fun wedding!


----------



## bennielou (Feb 26, 2010)

Meanwhile back at the hotel:





This is not a set up shot.  They invited us to their room to take a few photos, and they totally fell asleep for a few minutes


----------



## bennielou (Feb 26, 2010)

So what do you do when your reception is over, you have fallen asleep after feeding each other strawberries.............well of course you go to the bowling alley!


----------



## bennielou (Feb 26, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > 11
> ...


 
It's not what you would expect, right? Just a little variety. We got the stiff formal shots at the ceremony location.  This one was a bit more relaxed, silly, and fun.


----------



## Photo Phan (Feb 26, 2010)

everything looks very nice. i like the soft lighting. =)

what kind of flash did you use for the inside shots?


----------



## bennielou (Feb 26, 2010)

damn, these still look soft. :-(


----------



## bennielou (Feb 26, 2010)

Photo Phan said:


> everything looks very nice. i like the soft lighting. =)
> 
> what kind of flash did you use for the inside shots?


 


Hi Phan,

On non formals I shoot backwards flash.


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 26, 2010)

bennielou: i have a feeling the softness may be related to whatever you (or this forum) is using to resize for web.


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 26, 2010)

awesome!!  i love the pics of her opening the roll of film... how sweet!!


----------



## omar (Mar 3, 2010)

the shot of the woman playing the violin is so far above the rest... it simply dwarfs them.  not that the rest are "bad"...


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 3, 2010)

This is one of my all time fav weddings of yours Cindy. It looks like they were an absolute ball. What I would do to have a bride bowling for my portfolio!


----------



## bell (Mar 3, 2010)

Great shots.


----------



## antaeus (Mar 4, 2010)

Nicely done, with imagination. My favorite is for sure the bride and the bowling balls-the cool blue background and those spheres of hot color against her white dress.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks so much you guys!  It was a total blast to shoot.


----------



## mpasq66 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great shots...looked like what it was supposed to be--Fun!


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 27, 2010)

Good stuff in here. Got any more of the mini?!?!?1


----------



## templatephotoshop (Mar 27, 2010)

I love it.  HOW LONG WAS THIS COVERAGE?  I am exhausted just thinking about it!!  Great job, there's some great moments in there.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks again to all.
template, I believe it was about 8 hours.


----------

